# Looking for UL assembly using 5/8" type x + 2x6 wall + 7/16 OSB wall sheathing



## Morphdesigns (Dec 12, 2019)

I am looking for an UL assembly listing, for an exterior wall, that allows the use of 7/16" OSB wall sheathing on the outside.  This wall would have 5/8" type x gypsum board on the inside, over 2x6 stud wall, with the cavity filled with insulation.

I have found UL356, which calls out for a plywood sheathing.

Has anybody run into an assembly that allows the use for OSB?

I am using this for an exterior wall, that is closer than 10'-0" to a property line, so it needs to be 1-hr rated per 2015 IBC table 602


----------



## RLGA (Dec 12, 2019)

The requirement is for a “wood structural panel,” which includes plywood but is not limited to plywood. OSB is considered a wood structural panel. See the Guide Info (link located at the top of the UL Product IQ sheet for U356 or here: https://iq.ulprospector.com/en/profile?e=206790).

In the Guide Info, go to section 13 on “Wood Structural Panels.” It explains what constitutes a structural panel and what alternates there are available.


----------



## RLGA (Dec 12, 2019)

I forgot to mention, since your wall is less than 10 feet, it must be rated for exposure on the interior and exterior sides. Per UL Assembly U356, to get the 1-hour rating with an exterior exposure, you must include Item 6E (exterior insulation and finish system) as the exterior finish. If you don’t want to use EIFS, then you’ll need to find another assembly with an exterior exposure rating with the exterior finish that you want.


----------



## classicT (Dec 12, 2019)

Yeah.... what Ron said.

He da man!


----------

